#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  Awesome Reply

## bhuvan1190

A Senior Manager working in an MNC, as usual after lunch, goes to the 
cafetaria for coffee. 

He relaxes in canteen. He sees a canteen boy cleaning tables there. 

To Kill time he decides to have fun with him. 

He calls him. 

Senior Manager - (Asks canteen boy) : How much do you earn? 

Canteen boy smiles... 

Senior Manager - what are your future plans? 

Canteen boy keeps quiet... 

Senior Manager - where do you see yourself 10 years down the line? 

Canteen boy gives a cold stare. 

Senior Manager  When I came to Bangalore I din have anything. Now I have everything

I Have Name in Society.........., 

I Have Money........., 

I Have Respect............ 


What do u have ? 

Scroll down to find out his answer 


. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

.  
. 
. 
. 

Canteen boy  Sir I have Work.... 

Senior Manager leaves the cafeteria silently....... 

Moral : 
 dont create Over scene then u will get bulb





  Similar Threads: reply Reply Urgent...pls reply pls reply URGENT.....!!! a reply will be highly appreciated plzzzzzzz

----------


## sciengprof

This is really an awesome reply for those who disturbs you while doing your work.

----------


## crazybishnoi29

nice reply.... a copy of.. "mere pas maa hai  :): "
please share more jokes ;)

----------


## vrishtisingh

Good job, you should not hurt anyone just for your timepass....every person on this earth has one's own self respect and status..

----------

